# New to Interventional Radiology



## shondamiles (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am new to Interventional Radiology. I am wondering how or what I should do to go about learning this specialty. I purchased the Interventional Radiology book and charts from Zhealth Publishing. What should I do next? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Shonda Miles


----------



## TMBOYD (Oct 28, 2012)

Congratulations in stepping into a very challenging and rewarding speciality.  I would plan to attend a week long seminar for about basic interventional and cardiology coding.  Soak up as much information as possible and purchase any resources you can find.  this specilality is very complex but intriguing if you love a challenge.  Look on the AAPC website to links for the seminars and resources available.  Just take one procedure at a time and break it down and learn all the codes and rules for that procedure.  AAPC recommends that you code interventional for two years before attempting the exam.   Before you know it will be an experienced and confident Interventional Radiology coder.  Good Luck!


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome to IVR, it is the most challenging coding area.  I would strongly suggest the Z-Health coding book, it is the IVR coding bible.  Not only does this book give you the codes, it describes in detail the procedure and gives procedure examples with the codes.  It is a MUST have for coding this area.


----------



## decordova8 (Nov 5, 2012)

Good luck! you will needed.  I started coding this specialty recently and if you don't know how to place the modifiers you're doomed because the insurance companies  bundle the codes.  It's so fustrating.  Can one of you guys tell me how you would code these set of codes and where to palce the 59 mod?

36217 (brachicephalic (right carotid/subclavian) 3rd Order
36218 (Additional vessel) 2nd /3rd order
36216 59 (left carotid family) 2nd order
36216 59 (left subclavian fam) 2nd order
37184 (Percutaneous mechanical thrombectomy)
75671-26 59 (Carotid, cerebral, bilateral)
75685-26 59 x 2 (Vertebral, cervical, and/or intracranial, (enter no.of vessels)

This is how I have been coding it. Taking about a challange WOW! HELP!


----------



## decordova8 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Interventional Radiology*

Good luck! you will needed.  I started coding this specialty recently and if you don't know how to place the modifiers you're doomed because the insurance companies  bundle the codes.  It's so fustrating.  Can one of you guys tell me how you would code these set of codes and where to palce the 59 mod?

36217 (brachicephalic (right carotid/subclavian) 3rd Order
36218 (Additional vessel) 2nd /3rd order
36216 59 (left carotid family) 2nd order
36216 59 (left subclavian fam) 2nd order
37184 (Percutaneous mechanical thrombectomy)
75671-26 59 (Carotid, cerebral, bilateral)
75685-26 59 x 2 (Vertebral, cervical, and/or intracranial, (enter no.of vessels)

This is how I have been coding it. Taking about a challange WOW! HELP!


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Thanks for the tips*

While I am not new to IVR, I have been asked to audit these services and I have not coded these for about 7 years and think I have forgotten everything!   Nice to know the Zhealth book is still out there - is it updated when the codes change?   

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Nov 13, 2012)

MnTwins29 said:


> While I am not new to IVR, I have been asked to audit these services and I have not coded these for about 7 years and think I have forgotten everything!   Nice to know the Zhealth book is still out there - is it updated when the codes change?
> 
> Thanks.



It's updated every year.  But I would check to see if a lot of codes changed before I would get his book(s).  
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

